# 220V CO2 Generator for Aquariums



## sebado (29 Jun 2010)

Hi,    

This is my first post on the site although I have been voyeuring for a few months and loving the work...  

I have my first 300 litre planted aquarium which is going great guns with the help of a more experienced friend. Will post somepics if anyone is interested.

I am now looking for my next project.

I have aquired a 60l tank and am going to make it heavily planted. Am tossing up between White Cloud Mountain Minnows and Cichlids. Anyway that decision is yet to be made.

I was looking at the options for CO2 as didn't want to lay out another Â£120 for Fire Extinguisher and regulator etc and came across this.

Has anyone seen these before and have any experience? I was looking for a guide on home made CO2 using yeast and plastic bottle but would be happy with this if you all think it is either fine or worth a shot.

The replacement plates are Â£6 and last for 90 days on 24 hours so would hope that they might last 3-4 months if on for 8 hours a day.

Anyway, here is the link.......looking forward to your opinions.   

http://www.virtualvillage.co.uk/220v-co2-generator-for-aquariums-001492-001.html
and the replacement plates.....
http://www.virtualvillage.co.uk/replacement-carbon-plate-for-aquarium-co2-generator-001492-007.html


----------



## Dave Spencer (29 Jun 2010)

I have never used one personally, but I have yet to hear a good word about them. They are big, ugly, clunky things that do not produce enough CO2, apparently.

Anyway, I`ll let someone with first hand experience come along and really stick the boot in.

Dave.


----------



## sebado (30 Jun 2010)

They don't seem too big to me from the dimensions. If they don't produce enough CO2 that is another issue.

Dimensions: Dimensions: 2.7 x 9 x 1â€ [7 x 23 x 3cm] 

Do you know of any good guides for producing CO2 from yeast and plastic bottles as that is my backup option.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## arty (30 Jun 2010)

Yours choice. But i personaly don't like a lot electrical things in natural environment , also plastics and other unknown chemicals.  And i think this tool is waste of money. With this electric possibly more fluctuations as with diy yeast bottle, maybe not, i don't know this product.
When i drink beer  is big difference from plastic , steel or glas , better taste from glas 

Here sample co2 system on the cheap 
Fire Extiungusher or pub bottle( i got my for refundable 30 pounds 7lb from pub refill station and every time charge cost 10, 7lb is large amount of co2), and i recommend better pub bottle, with fire ext. You can damage regulator threads  + ptf plumbers tape and regulator what cost only 10 Pounds, setup on 24/7, adjust flow, surface movement, water flow and everything fine, in night time put on timer some airstone if to low ph(to much co2), diffuse can easily via airstone and external filter or buy glas diffuser in ebay for 5. 

Regulator:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0612291925

TOTAL COST approx. 25Â£ 



Best Regards,


----------



## JohnC (30 Jun 2010)

sebado said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post on the site although I have been voyeuring for a few months and loving the work...
> 
> ...



lo Seb,

Not read of anyone actually using on of these systems ever, probably for the reasons listed above. tbh most of us spend alot of time and effort getting kit out of our tanks not adding big bits in. Hence my recent struggles with atomisers and external diffusers. 

If you are going to keep your 60L with the same lights that are currently on it then it will be very low light so you will be fine with slower growth and no CO2 or just using easy carbo. If you are planning on pimping the lights i'd suggest we look at another Fire Extinguisher based system as the DIY yeast bottle method is prone to fluctuations in CO2 (which induce algae) and requires a bit more looking after (which you don't need cos you are a pretty busy guy).

Thinking economically, if the plates above didn't produce enough CO2 during a short period i'd be tempted to leave them on 24 hours a day. So say Â£6 every 3 months, Â£24 a year. The refill costs of a 5kg FE on a 60L tank would probably be half that for a year. 

edit - looking at the adjustment mechanism, it seems to have a setting for tank size only, basically hard setting your CO2 level for the rough volume of water. Since this is a non-'high tech planted tank specialised' bit of hardware you can bet that setting will be WAAAAAAAAAAAAY too low for our targeted amount of 30 ppm. 

For peace of mind and less hassle/maintenance pressurised CO2 is the way to go.

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=266 - is the nice tutorial covering CO2 methods.

Glad you joined up finally, tis nice here.

Best Regards,
John

p.s come get those PFK back issues.
p.p.s take some tank shots and make a journal


----------



## Themuleous (30 Jun 2010)

Have you seen this guide?  I've got the kit running on my 60lt and it works a treat.  Works out at around Â£7-8 a month depending on how much CO2 you get through.  Inital outlay for the kit is also just Â£54-ish.  You can also upgrade it use FE's latter on if you want.

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=7696

Sam


----------



## arty (1 Jul 2010)

Â£7-8 a month ?
That realy very expensive for 60lt tank
I had before on my 180L tank 750gr co2 small bottle and last 6 over months with 40bub/min, co2 20-25ppm and ferplast internal reactor
Now i have 7lb pub bottle, charge cost only 10 pounds and imagine how long this bottle can last on 60lt tank - 2-3 years or more  with normal diffuser or reactor.
And from Yours link diy is good, but very complicated, need find all parts, tools e.g. and cost more.
Sorry 

Simply regulator- 12 pounds
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 0612291925
Tube - 1-2
bubble counter - 3
diffuser - 5 , or buy some internal reactor for small tank is perfect, my ferplast reactor difuse realy close to 100%
7lb full botle - Pub refill station -  prices on rent deposit from 30-50(i got for refundable 30, anytime can get cash back) and every refill from 5-15 pounds
OR cheap fire ext. from ebay cost approx. 5-15 + ptf tape and with great care scruw on.
All at Yours own risk. I don't held any responsibility if something damage.

setup on 24/7 with adjusted surface right movement and good water flow, maybe airstone on nigh timer and OK.
Or reactor internal on timer and in night time off, if waste gas on small tank for night on bigbottle is nothing tragical



Best Regards,


----------



## plantbrain (1 Jul 2010)

These are like the old Carbo plus units, these have declined in use for about the last 10-12 years here.
I hardly know anyone that uses them, still finding a market for suckers in Europe though  

Merrill was one on the first people who used them here, he died about 6 years ago, nicest old guy you ever met.
He did as best as I've ever seen, but when he finally gave the gas tank a try, he was really blown away. At 88, he died a happy man at least.   

I do not think you are going to beat the Gas tank method.
The carbo blocks work only for smaller tanks really, and you cannot tee off the main regulator and add another needle valve to supply another CO2 enriched aquarium, and it's electronic, many of these things fried the electrical parts after few years and no long work, regs and needle valves last for decades or maybe even to hand down to the grandkids.........

These infernal things, like heat cables, pop up every few years. Stay away.
I could go on, but I think this should be more than enough. :silent: 

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

